# [D&D Next] Misfits of the Sharn Watch OOC



## slobster (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm looking to start up a play-by-post here on the Enworld forum using the D&D Next playtest rules. The setting will be Eberron (more on that choice later), but we'll limit ourselves to only using material directly from the playtest documents (else why use the playtest?). I'm looking for 3 to 5 total players, all of whom should be signed up for the D&D Next playtest with Wizards of the Coast (as per the terms of the playtest).

*The short of it*
*System:* Dungeons & Dragons: Next (current playtest packet, updated as they are released)
*Setting:* Eberron
*Format:* Play-by-Post (potentially a little roll20 for combat; we'll talk about it)
*Starting Level:* 1
*Party Size:* 3 to 5 players [All full for now, thanks for the interest!]
*Playstyle:* I like roleplaying and exploration, but plan on a hefty dose of combat.

IC Thread
Campaign Page

*The long of it*
One big objective here is obviously to give the new rules a test. I've gone over them extensively, both in play with a few one-shot adventures, and in theory with my fellow gamers here at Enworld. I'm interested now in putting the playtest through a more thorough vetting by running a short campaign, and I need some players to join in on the experiment.

Why run it in Eberron, you ask? Basically because that is my favorite setting. I know it pretty well, and pulp action and exploration with a heavy dose of noir roleplaying makes for a wonderful game. If you love Eberron, I'm pleased to make your acquaintance! If you know nothing about the setting, don't worry. Awesomeness is a universal language. 

Because the playtest is in its infancy, a lot of quintessentially Eberron elements (warforged, psionics, artificers, and dragonmarks, just to name a few) are unavailable as player options. I think we can play a good Eberron game in spite of that, and at the very least the experience will let us explore the limitations of the options that we _are_ given. And we can always phase in new material as it becomes available in future playtests.

Of course the primary purpose of any RPG is to have fun, and this one will be no different. I want to test the rules, but I want to test them in “real world” conditions. I'd like to run DDN as I think games of D&D are best played, and that means fun first, examination of rules minutia . . . not first. There is always time after the game for a rule and system post-mortem. (We can head over to the New Horizons forum and have the conversation there.)

I almost always check and reply to PbP daily, and will at least give warning if I am going to be unavailable for a few days. In general, I'd like my players to post at least twice a week, just to keep up with the game and let us know you are around. More than that is, of course, accepted and appreciated.

If you think you are interested and have questions, ask away!

*EDIT 10/8 -* New playtest out! I'll roll for magic items as the packet suggests, and we'll see what Lady Luck has planned for your characters!


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm interested, though I've never played Eberron.

I'm a member of another 5ENext PbP group, but it's _slow_: for the second release (as of August, 2012), we have made some characters, and we have all met a drunk in an inn, and he told us his story . . . and that's it, so far, since August 13. (We're not burning up the racecourse, here. . . .) It's difficult to give WotC much useful feedback based on that amount of experience, so I'd like to try an additional group.

I have designed some extra 5ENext PCs. I only used one PC for the other group (we needed a Rogue), so I still have spare PCs left, but some of them involved online dice rolls on InvisibleCastle, which I'm not sure about for EN World. Are we using the standard array? 839-point-buy?


----------



## slobster (Sep 22, 2012)

tuxgeo said:


> Are we using the standard array? 839-point-buy?






I'm open to different ability score generation methods. I personally don't have a strong preference, especially for a shortish (five levels max, right?) playtest campaign. If everyone is fine with rolling up scores using the 4d6 drop low method, we could do that. If anyone has an objection to that (passions run high when it comes to ability scores), we'll probably default to one of the old point buy methods. 30 point buy (using 3.x prices) was my old stand-by.


----------



## slobster (Sep 22, 2012)

Now a little bit about the game itself, more specific than "it takes place in Eberron".

I'm thinking of setting the game in Sharn, basically the Gotham/Coruscant/Roaring twenties Manhattan of Eberron. The party will consist of members of the Sharn Watch (the cops), plus maybe a few thugs that were hired for extra muscle.

Don't worry though, the game won't be bogged down in setting-intensive intrigue and investigation (we can slowly introduce some of that if players express an interest). We're starting off in what is essentially an urban dungeon crawl.

You see, somebody killed the beautiful and beloved daughter of a powerful crime boss, and now an all-out gang war between the city's most powerful families is only a matter of time. The thing is, everyone knows who killed her. But the murderer has taken refuge in No-Man's-Land, one of the most dangerous and notorious hives of scum and villainy in the city, where no gang rules and even the authorities fear to tread.

Until you. The gang war can only be stopped if the murderer is brought to justice, so it falls to you, the most junior and therefore the most expendable members of the Watch, to go in and get him. And hey, maybe you've made a few enemies in the watch or embarrassed a few superiors to get put in this position, but look on the bright side. This is your big chance to make a name for yourself!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds interesting, but I'm in another playtest game on the is board, so I will step down id there is more than enough interest in this.


----------



## Seven (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll DL the playtest rules and look through them, haven't had time since they came out. Put me down as a possible member. As to what I would play...maybe a fighter of sorts.


----------



## slobster (Sep 22, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Sounds interesting, but I'm in another playtest game on the is board, so I will step down id there is more than enough interest in this.




As long as you think you can keep up, I have no problem with you playing in other PbP games. This one will be mostly for the lulz anyway, I don't anticipate it being very demanding.

Oh, and Spider clan? Heresy! Pray that you never come across the inquisitors of the honorable Phoenix clan.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 22, 2012)

slobster said:


> I'm open to different ability score generation methods. I personally don't have a strong preference, especially for a shortish (five levels max, right?) playtest campaign. If everyone is fine with rolling up scores using the 4d6 drop low method, we could do that. If anyone has an objection to that (passions run high when it comes to ability scores), we'll probably default to one of the old point buy methods. 30 point buy (using 3.x prices) was my old stand-by.




OK, I have added six EN World dice rolls of 4d6-drop-lowest to my first post in this thread, above. It gave me scores of 15, 13, 15, 17, 12, 12. 

When I know whether we need a fighter or a wizard or whatever (a glockenspiel? maybe not!), I'll put together a character using those scores, unless we decide to use point-buy instead. (Agreed, passions do run high when somebody rolls up a natural 17 or 18 before bonuses.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

My passion runs high, as I usually will have 12 as my highest roll and most around 5 to 8


----------



## slobster (Sep 22, 2012)

If scores are really important to you and you roll up terribad ones, I'm fine with letting you go again. This is about fun. If something would prevent you from enjoying the game, and it's something within our power to easily fix (without changing the rules given to us in the playtest doc), we'll fix it.

I also trust you guys to roll up your own scores. We're adults here (or close enough to it). If someone really feels that they need to cheat on their rolls, I don't care enough to challenge them. We'll move on to the monster-stabbing and never look back.

Also keep in mind that, as a short playtest campaign, I won't be saving anyone from death due to poor decisions or even just bad dice rolls. If the system says you die, you be dead, son. So if you roll up a bad set of scores, you could always play . . . adventurously, so that when this character's number is up you have a chance to roll up a brand new one.

All that having been said, if anyone has a strong objection to 4d6 drop low, just sound off and we can use point buy with no hard feelings. Ability score generation is just bookkeeping that we have to do to get to the actual game, after all. Let's just get it done!

If you are interested in the game, go ahead and start suggesting characters you want to play. The sooner you say it the less likely everyone will pressure you to fill in the party's spare role (though I have no problem with a party that decides to break with the standard fighter/rogue/cleric/mage combo - you guys decide)!


----------



## slobster (Sep 22, 2012)

tuxgeo said:


> OK, I have added six EN World dice rolls of 4d6-drop-lowest to my first post in this thread, above. It gave me scores of 15, 13, 15, 17, 12, 12.
> 
> When I know whether we need a fighter or a wizard or whatever (a glockenspiel? maybe not!), I'll put together a character using those scores, unless we decide to use point-buy instead. (Agreed, passions do run high when somebody rolls up a natural 17 or 18 before bonuses.)




Thanks for using the dice roller! And done. Assuming we use 4d6 drop low, your stats are set. I'll get started on a place for us to deposit character sheets.


----------



## fermuch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey! I want to try the new settings, but I don't know where I can download the new manuals. Would you like to share a link?

And, too, I want to join this party, but I never have played in a PbP system, and I only played with the settings of D&D 3.5 (I don't like 4e). Can I join? (I'm a newbie, and I'll ask a lot of questions )


----------



## fermuch (Sep 24, 2012)

nevermind. I found the rules and I'm currently reading them. So, can I join this group?


----------



## slobster (Sep 24, 2012)

fermuch said:


> nevermind. I found the rules and I'm currently reading them. So, can I join this group?




Absolutely. We're all newbies with this ruleset, so don't worry about that. And PbP isn't complicated. Just learn how to use the built-in dice roller and you should be fine.

So start up rolling some scores, and figure out what character you want to play. I'll be giving us a campaign home soon to store character sheets and other things as well, stay tuned.


----------



## fermuch (Sep 24, 2012)

slobster said:


> Absolutely. We're all newbies with this ruleset, so don't worry about that. And PbP isn't complicated. Just learn how to use the built-in dice roller and you should be fine.
> 
> So start up rolling some scores, and figure out what character you want to play. I'll be giving us a campaign home soon to store character sheets and other things as well, stay tuned.





If so, I'll be a lawful-good human cleric.
Now i'll roll my stats....


----------



## slobster (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha nice. Stats high enough for your main modifiers, with some drawbacks to keep things spicy.  Looking good.

And imagine that, the first person to call a class for sure plays a cleric. The rest of your party should be happy to hear that!


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 24, 2012)

slobster said:


> And imagine that, the first person to call a class for sure plays a cleric. The rest of your party should be happy to hear that!




I'm still trying to leave class open so others can play what they want. Aside from that, I'm leaning toward the Halfling race, and I have begun building two halfling PCs so I can play either one. These partially-built PCs are: 
(a) Nibesil Lowdoun, LG male "Stout" Halfling Fighter (Artisan, Dual Wielder, Slayer); and 
(b) Ortley Oldbrook, NG male "Lightfoot" Halfling Wizard (Sage, Magic-User).


----------



## slobster (Sep 24, 2012)

So I've invited you all to a campaign here on Enworld. It's my first time using the Enworld campaign manager, so I'll be getting the hang of it as we go. For now there are short blurbs and pics for the NPCs you guys will be interacting with in this first mission, but you don't need to worry about it. We'll go over it in the game as well.

I'm pretty sure that, once you join, you'll be able to upload your character sheets to the campaign. Text files of any kind are fine, as are spreadsheets or even pdfs. Whatever is easiest for you, as long as I can read it. DDN character sheets are fairly simple so far, so that shouldn't be an issue. If you need some help though, just mention it and I (or maybe one of your party members) will help where we can.

I'll probably add a little bit more to the page in the next few days, but really I'd like to get to character building soon so that we can get to gaming! So far we have a human cleric and possibly a halfling wizard or fighter. What else do people want to play?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2012)

High Elf, Magic-User, Warlock, Bounty Hunter

or

Human, Survivor, Sorcerer, Soldier


----------



## slobster (Sep 24, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> High Elf, Magic-User, Warlock, Bounty Hunter
> 
> or
> 
> Human, Survivor, Sorcerer, Soldier




Ooh, I've been dying to see one of those in action! I unfortunately haven't had the privilege, and am looking forward to see how they work out.

Also, welcome to the campaign.


----------



## slobster (Sep 24, 2012)

Sometimes it's helpful to have a condensed little stat block for your character that you can append to a post. Puts everything in a collabsible that doesn't distract from your post.

Here's an example. You can quote from this post to take it and modify for your own use.

[sblock=Char Sheet]*Barnaclebait the earbiter, Lightfoot Halfling Rogue 1
Background:* Commoner, Thug
*Specialty:* Survivor

*Shortsword* +5 (1d8+3)
*Sneak Attack* +2d6

*HP:* 12/12
*AC:* 14
*HD:* 1d6/1d6 + 1d8/1d8

*Str* 11(+0), *Dex* 17(+3), *Con* 13(+1)
*Int* 14(+2), *Wis* 9(-1), *Cha* 8(-1)

*Local Lore* +6
*Animal Handling* +6
*Sailing Lore* +6
*Intimidate* +6
*Stealth* +6
*Streetwise* +6

*Class Abilities:* Rogue Scheme (Thug), Skill Mastery, Sneak Attack 2d6, Thieves' Cant
[/sblock]


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 24, 2012)

Upon rereading the earlier posts here, it's now looking this way to me: 
= seven: fighter (probably?) 
= fermuch: cleric 
= tuxgeo: fighter or wizard
= Walking Dad: sorcerer or warlock 

My thought on this was that my "Nibesil the fighter" design might tread on the play-space of seven's (probable) fighter, so I should go with "Ortley the wizard" instead, but adding this one change: Ortley should have the Thief background instead of the Sage background, because we don't yet appear to have a Rogue in the party. (I'm sure we can all easily imagine a Halfling who is skilled at burglary.)

I'll try to create a .rtf file (rich-text format) with MS WordPad and upload it to the campaign Files area later today.


----------



## slobster (Sep 24, 2012)

If you check out the campaign page, I've also added a wiki page for a character roster (meaning, hopefully, that any of you can edit it). I've also posted up a little example page that you can use to post your own stats.

If I've screwed something up and you guys can't post changes to the wiki, let me know.

This will now be the preferred way to post your sheet, since it's persistent and can be linked to at any time, and we can edit it as we go to include new equipment etc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2012)

Trying my luck with the ability rolls


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2012)

Going with the High Elf Warlock this makes:

Str: 11
Dex: 16
Con: 14 (13 + 1 class bonus)
Int: 16 (15 + 1 race bonus)
Wis: 12
Cha: 7

Equipment:
Leather armor, rapier, dagger, spellbook, adventurer’s kit, healer’s kit, and 64 gp


----------



## slobster (Sep 24, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Going with the High Elf Warlock this makes:
> 
> Str: 11
> Dex: 16
> ...




Looking good.


----------



## slobster (Sep 24, 2012)

And Ortley Oldbrook is the first character in our Character Roster! Yippee!


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 25, 2012)

slobster said:


> And Ortley Oldbrook is the first character in our Character Roster! Yippee!



. . . and the table of stats looked  _terrible_ when I went to look at it in the Wiki after entering: the boldface effect and fontses threw off the columnar alignment, so I went back in there and edited those effects out. 

I still haven't totted up the GP amounts of all the stuff Ortley is carrying. 
The confusation to me is this: the Wizard "Spellbook" class feature says, "You have a spellbook . . ." but the suggested Equipment farther down includes a spellbook as one of the items that a new wizard should buy--at a price of 75 GP.

If he already has his spellbook as a class feature, that would let me equip him with more mundane items and spare change. . . .


----------



## slobster (Sep 25, 2012)

tuxgeo said:


> If he already has his spellbook as a class feature, that would let me equip him with more mundane items and spare change. . . .




Yeah, let's give the wizard the spellbook as a class feature. It was part of the tuition you paid to get into wizard school in the first place. 

Also glad to hear that you can edit the wiki.


----------



## slobster (Sep 25, 2012)

Just curious, what are everyone's time zones/preferred hours of reading and posting? If we manage to find some overlap, we could potentially schedule some time occasionally for quickly resolving spurts of high post activity, like combats and skill rolls, that could otherwise take days to get through.

I live on the US Pacific Coast, which puts me at GMT-8. Fortunately I'm a writer, so I'm willing to schedule some procrastination time at most any point in the day.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 25, 2012)

Ditto for Pacific time. My "location" (below my avatar image) says "Western Oregon," so there's that. 
(I keep forgetting: are we still GMT-8 when we go to Daylight Saving Time? Or are we GMT-7 now, and GMT-8 during the winter months?)


----------



## fermuch (Sep 25, 2012)

tuxgeo said:


> Ditto for Pacific time. My "location" (below my avatar image) says "Western Oregon," so there's that.
> (I keep forgetting: are we still GMT-8 when we go to Daylight Saving Time? Or are we GMT-7 now, and GMT-8 during the winter months?)




I'm at Argentina, and we're GMT-3. I can post at night (between 8 to 11pm).


----------



## slobster (Sep 25, 2012)

And welcome Marik Trishel, our resident party-patcher-upper.

I rearranged your sheet a little bit, but now that it's its own page you can fiddle to your heart's content. I'm also not 100% sure about your AC, by my reckoning it should be 12, but I may be missing something. Were you looking at the entry for ringmail?

So we have sheets for a human cleric and a halfling wizard, with a high elf warlock on the way. We still have room for more in the party, so if anyone out there is interested please come on down!


----------



## fermuch (Sep 25, 2012)

slobster said:


> And welcome Marik Trishel, our resident party-patcher-upper.
> 
> I rearranged your sheet a little bit, but now that it's its own page you can fiddle to your heart's content. I'm also not 100% sure about your AC, by my reckoning it should be 12, but I may be missing something. Were you looking at the entry for ringmail?
> 
> So we have sheets for a human cleric and a halfling wizard, with a high elf warlock on the way. We still have room for more in the party, so if anyone out there is interested please come on down!




I think I made a mistake 
Let me think. It's 12+Dex mod, right? Then it'll be 11 (12+(-1)). Am I right?


----------



## slobster (Sep 25, 2012)

fermuch said:


> I think I made a mistake
> Let me think. It's 12+Dex mod, right? Then it'll be 11 (12+(-1)). Am I right?




It's 13 for studded leather, -1 for dex so 12 total. If you were a War domain cleric you could also upgrade to ringmail and a shield for a total of 15 AC (heavy armor doesn't factor in dex).

Not saying you should go War domain, though. Just pointing it out. Laser cleric sounds sweet, and I'm curious to see how you can exploit that fire/radiant resistance.


----------



## fermuch (Sep 25, 2012)

slobster said:


> It's 13 for studded leather, -1 for dex so 12 total. If you were a War domain cleric you could also upgrade to ringmail and a shield for a total of 15 AC (heavy armor doesn't factor in dex).
> 
> Not saying you should go War domain, though. Just pointing it out. Laser cleric sounds sweet, and I'm curious to see how you can exploit that fire/radiant resistance.




Okay, I'll edit the sheet in a moment.

Laser cleric? LOL


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in Western Europe and always forget the GMT.

But exact timing will be a problem, as I cannot get in my new apartment before December. but must leave my old one end of October. I will "visit" my parents and friends during this month, but I cannot give a posting schedule. Sorry.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 25, 2012)

Ortley and Marik each appear in two different places (and versions?). Ortley, in particular, appears both as a comment on the Character Roster page and as a separate page in the Wiki. 

Were we supposed to create the separate Wiki pages for them ourselves? Maybe I would be able to go back and delete the comment version of Ortley on the roster page if that would reduce confusion -- especially when we start updating things. 

And . . . equipment list. Subtracting item costs from 150 GP leaves Ortley with 29 GP on hand. I didn't list his mage robes, ink and paper, winter blanket, tallow candles, signet ring, and manacles & key (in case the party somehow manages to take "The Raven" alive) because I wanted to keep the entry short; but should those things go on the Char Sheet?


----------



## slobster (Sep 25, 2012)

I added them as their own pages, yes, and those are the official and to-be-updated versions. Include the rest of your equipment there, and update the page as things change. You could also post things like ongoing conditions as they happen.

If you want to delete the comment version, go ahead!

I'll be referencing your wiki page whenever I need to look at your sheet, although we'll also make use of minisheets for simple things like passive ability checks.

Thanks [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6700478]fermuch[/MENTION] for getting those up, is anyone else getting ready to put up their sheets?


----------



## fermuch (Sep 26, 2012)

slobster said:


> I added them as their own pages, yes, and those are the official and to-be-updated versions. Include the rest of your equipment there, and update the page as things change. You could also post things like ongoing conditions as they happen.
> 
> If you want to delete the comment version, go ahead!
> 
> ...





Where should we put the mini-sheet? In every post in the forum as a quote? 

Oh, I almost forgot it. I'll be traveling in an hour. I'll be back on Sunday. I can post anyway from my phone, but I will not be avaible as I'm currently.


----------



## slobster (Sep 26, 2012)

fermuch said:


> Where should we put the mini-sheet? In every post in the forum as a quote?




The minisheet is mostly used in combat, though occasionally you might include it in scenes with a lot of skill interaction. Other than that you don't need to post it in every post, no. In other forums I have people put it in their sigs, but that isn't possible for all of us here. 



fermuch said:


> Oh, I almost forgot it. I'll be traveling in an hour. I'll be back on Sunday. I can post anyway from my phone, but I will not be avaible as I'm currently.




Depending on how quickly we recruit a few more players/get their sheets up, we may or may not have started by then. I'm hopeful, but we'll see how it goes. In any case, we'll make it work.

EDIT: Also, for everyone, you may add an outfit for free to your equipment. It's a Sharn Watch uniform, which includes sturdy boots, pants, a shirt, a vest, a greatcoat (for looking awesome) that fits over most armors, and gloves. It also includes a badge with your precinct number (147). The vest and pants are navy blue, everything else is dark grey.

A set or more of civvies is also recommended.

I know most people aren't so fashion-conscious when it comes to their PCs, but I couldn't resist the urge to give you all billowy coats.


----------



## Seven (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll get my stats a try...

Ok, for whatever reason it didn't remove the lowest score so I'll adjust.

Ability Rolls: 14, 13, 12, 10, 10, 10. I think I'll go human fighter (slayer), soldier, survivor.

Str: 16 (14 + 2 Racial)
Dex: 13 (12 + 1 Racial)
Con: 15 (13 + 1 Racial + 1 Class)
Int: 11 (10 + 1 Racial)
Wis: 11 (10 + 1 Racial)
Cha: 11 (10 + 1 Racial)

And I'll take the suggested equipment and is there a link where we place our characters?


----------



## slobster (Sep 27, 2012)

Seven said:


> I'll get my stats a try...
> 
> Ok, for whatever reason it didn't remove the lowest score so I'll adjust.
> 
> ...




Character Roster - EN World: RPG News & Reviews

You can make a new page or comment in the roster, and I'll add the new page myself. Either works.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 27, 2012)

Oops! I messed up on Ortley's weapons: wizards are not proficient with Darts! (Gotta take those out of there.) 

I'm almost glad of the fact that fermuch is going away until Sunday, because that still gives me time to correct Ortley's Char Sheet -- I'll go in there and remove the Darts and replace them with a Light Crossbow. Ortley still has 29 GP left, and that is enough to cover the cost of the Xbow (25) plus 2 quivers (or boxes?) of bolts @ 1GP/quiver of 10.

Edit: After a night's rest, by the clear light of morning, mind freshened by coffee: That's "Sling," not "Light Crossbow": a Light X-bow would be about as big as Ortley is. and unwieldy in tight places. In a wilderness, he might need that Range of "80/320"; but in an urban environment the item would get in his way, and would make the billowing greatcoat just that much less impressive. . . .


----------



## slobster (Sep 27, 2012)

Because I really have nothing better to do  I've put up the last of my little information pages before the game starts, information on the forbidding No Man's Land. Now you can know a bit about the terrain before you get yourself lost in there.

You don't need to read any of the info pages to start in the campaign, but they are there if you need to kill some time. Cheery-oh, then, hope you enjoy!


----------



## fermuch (Sep 30, 2012)

slobster said:


> The minisheet is mostly used in combat, though occasionally you might include it in scenes with a lot of skill interaction. Other than that you don't need to post it in every post, no. In other forums I have people put it in their sigs, but that isn't possible for all of us here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm happy to say I'M BACK!  And I wish to start playing as fast as we can!

I modified a little my sheet, so the invetory is a little more readable. Is it okay? What do you think about it? Maybe i'll search an image, or I'll ask a friend to draw me my character and I'll upload the draw. I don't know 
How are you guys going? Are you ready and excited as me too?


----------



## slobster (Sep 30, 2012)

fermuch said:


> I'm happy to say I'M BACK!  And I wish to start playing as fast as we can!
> 
> I modified a little my sheet, so the invetory is a little more readable. Is it okay? What do you think about it? Maybe i'll search an image, or I'll ask a friend to draw me my character and I'll upload the draw. I don't know
> How are you guys going? Are you ready and excited as me too?




I am ready and excited, and happy to have you back. Glad your trip concluded safely, hope it was fun! The character sheet looks great, Marik looks ready to swing into action.

Do we have any other character sheets ready or almost ready? If you have any questions or need some help, I'm happy to assist in whatever way I can. If you want to PM me or post your stats here to this thread, I can also post it up in the wiki and give you a link to your character sheet's new home. Whatever is easiest for you, let's start rolling some dice!


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 1, 2012)

Seven said:


> I'll get my stats a try...
> 
> Ok, for whatever reason it didn't remove the lowest score so I'll adjust.
> 
> ...




How are we getting along with this? 
Do you have a character sheet for your Human Slayer? No time pressure or anything; but I had an hour to spare, and I thought we needed to have Char Sheets posted to get going with playing this, so I have taken the liberty of writing up a Char Sheet for this PC -- but I didn't know some of the crucial details (mainly his or her NAME, alignment, sex, and religion!), so I simply made up those things. 

I'm (fairly) sure you didn't want to name your PC "Obniyate Fongebempf," so *please* treat these entries as _placeholders_! If you wish to use this Char Sheet, please make the needed changes (at least his NAME!) and let slobster know. Here it is: 


```
Char Sheet 
Obniyate Fongebempf, TN male Human Fighter 1
Fighting Style: Slayer 
Background: Soldier 
Specialty: Survivor 
Worships: Kord 

Greatsword +6 (1d12 + 3 slashing) (Primary weapon) 
Hand Crossbow +6 (1d6 + 3 piercing, Range 80/320) 
  ("Special": take Disadvantage to load and fire Crossbow in the same round) 

Stat    Rolled    Total    Modifier        (Bonuses: "R" for Racial, "C" for Class) 
STR      14        16R      +3
DEX      12        13R      +1
CON      13        15RC     +2
INT      10        11R      +0
WIS      10        11R      +0
CHA      10        11R      +0

HP: 17
AC: 16
HD: 1d10
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 feet

Skills: 
• Intimidate +3 
• Spot +3 
• Survival +3 

Trait: Military Rank (consult with DM slobster to determine which rank it is)
Features: 
• Combat Superiority; Expertise Dice 1d6, regained at the start of each round. 
  Maneuvers known (you can spend your Expertise Dice on these things): 
  = Deadly Strike: When you hit, roll the dice; add the results to the damage. 
  = Parry: When you are damaged by an attack, and you are wielding a weapon or 
    a shield, roll the dice; subtract the results from the damage you took. You 
    are still subject to any other effects of the attack that hit you. 
  = Glancing Blow: One time per turn, when you miss with a weapon attack, but 
    your roll on the d20 is higher than 9, roll the dice; the target takes that 
    amount of damage anyway. 

Equipment     (This is the list of starting equipment for the Slayer Fighter.) 

GP    Lbs.    Item Name    Details
75    40      Chainmail    AC 16, no DEX mod. 
50    10      Greatsword    1d12 slashing, Two-handed 
10    3       Crossbow, hand    1d6 piercing, Range 80/320, Two-handed, Special 
1     3       Bolts, Xbow: 10    
4     38      Adventurer's Kit
5     1       Healer's Kit

145    95    [TOTALS]    

(5 GP remaining)
```


----------



## slobster (Oct 1, 2012)

tuxgeo said:


> No time pressure or anything; but I had an hour to spare, and I thought we needed to have Char Sheets posted to get going with playing this, so I have taken the liberty of writing up a Char Sheet for this PC -- but I didn't know some of the crucial details (mainly his or her NAME, alignment, sex, and religion!), so I simply made up those things.
> 
> I'm (fairly) sure you didn't want to name your PC "Obniyate Fongebempf," so *please* treat these entries as _placeholders_! If you wish to use this Char Sheet, please make the needed changes (at least his NAME!) and let slobster know.




Thanks.

I probably didn't make this clear enough before, but I am ready to go as soon as we have character sheets up! Like I said at the beginning, I'd like 3 to 5 players (4 is ideal), so as soon as we get another character sheet ready to go I can get the in-character thread started. I also have sneaky ways to introduce a character in the middle of the first session, if someone decides to come late to the party.

So get those sheets up! If you don't want to do the work yourself, I can even put up a sheet for you (like [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] has kindly already done) and, subject to your approval, we can get the playtest on the road. Just ask, I don't mind at all.

The game will start just outside No Man's Land, with you guys having your final conversation with your Chief Inspector before the mission starts and you are on your own. It's going to be a lot of fun, I promise!


----------



## slobster (Oct 3, 2012)

How are those character sheets coming? I don't mean to push, but I would like to get the game going as soon as we can. I've got the basics of the session planned out, and I'll have to update it all if we don't get started before the next playtest packet comes out. 

Additionally, if anyone is lurking but hasn't piped up and decided to join (you know who you are!), I am still interested in new players! The game is big enough for more participants, and until I get a character sheet I don't consider a spot "filled" in any case. It's just a playtest game, you don't have to worry about an extended time commitment and we're just going to have a good time with the new rules. Help us play some D&D!


----------



## Seven (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm still here. I had a death in the family this past week and I'll get him up and running asap. I apologize for my lack on communication.


----------



## slobster (Oct 6, 2012)

Seven said:


> I'm still here. I had a death in the family this past week and I'll get him up and running asap. I apologize for my lack on communication.




My condolences. No need to apologize for that, I understand completely. I still look forward to getting our game going, but please take the time to do what you need to do, and know that a spot will be waiting for you once you have the time again.


----------



## slobster (Oct 7, 2012)

[MENTION=6700238]Seven[/MENTION], about the rank for your slayer fighter. The whole world of Eberron has just emerged from a century long continent-wide war, so you could easily be a returning soldier of pretty good rank (captain to colonel, which would have given you command of between a hundred and a thousand or so men). You don't have that rank anymore, but your past military service could give you nominal command of the current operation to retrieve the Raven from No Man's Land.

I call it "nominal" command because, when we play, everyone gets to decide what their characters do and nobody will get to order anyone else's character around. With that said, you could be the person who receives orders and information from superior officers in the Watch and passes them down, and who talks first when your group is interacting with other people in an official capacity.

If you have another idea for your rank, I'm happy to hear that, too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry, I will have to bow out of this for the time being. I can currently barely manage to keep up with the games I'm already in and will be homeless for a week until the new apartment is ready and will have less time posting access while staying with friends.


----------



## slobster (Oct 7, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, I will have to bow out of this for the time being. I can currently barely manage to keep up with the games I'm already in and will be homeless for a week until the new apartment is ready and will have less time posting access while staying with friends.




Good luck with the move, and happy gaming!


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 9, 2012)

There's a new 5E Next playtest packet available as of today. (It's still officially Monday for a couple of hours in my time zone as I type this.) The new packet adds Magic Items, and it tweaks monsters, plus other things. 

Perhaps now might be a good time, and the "October Playtest Packet" thread might be a good place, to remind potential players about the remaining openings in this Eberron campaign.


----------



## slobster (Oct 9, 2012)

Yay, magic items! I'll roll for magic items as the packet suggests, and we'll see what Lady Luck has planned for your characters!

You know, once we start playing.


----------



## mcmillan (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm interested in getting in on this, about to head to work so will fill in some more details later tonight. I'm in Central timezone


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 9, 2012)

slobster, saw you plug this game on one of the playtest threads.  Still need anyone else?  I'm not familiar with Eberron, if that's too big a handicap.


----------



## slobster (Oct 9, 2012)

mcmillan said:


> I'm interested in getting in on this, about to head to work so will fill in some more details later tonight. I'm in Central timezone






The Shadow said:


> slobster, saw you plug this game on one of the playtest threads.  Still need anyone else?  I'm not familiar with Eberron, if that's too big a handicap.




I'd love to have you both. Unfamiliarity with Eberron is no handicap at all, the game is basically going to be a dungeoncrawl (with a fantasy urban twist), and I'll be sure to explain anything that is not standard D&D fantasy-world fare. I'm using monsters pretty much out of the playtest packet as-is (at least to start), so you can be sure there isn't anything too crazy.

The first post in this thread pretty much gives you what you need to know, though the Campaign Manager has some NPC info you might find interesting, and the first journal entry describes the location of the dungeon crawl. Other than that, exploring a new setting is part of the fun! Of course you don't have to read any of that stuff to play in the game, it's just there if you are interested.

So I'd love to have you guys in the game, just roll up some 4d6 drop low for scores, and we can get your sheets up in the character roster and get the playtest started!


----------



## mcmillan (Oct 10, 2012)

I was thinking either an bow fighter with lurker theme, or sorcerer and since it's looking like we could use some more front line I started stating up the sorcerer. 

If it won't step on toes or conflict with slobster's plans was thinking of reflavoring the powers as effects of a dragonmark (for the new to Eberron folks those are marks on people that provide magical effects in a certain area, and the common ones are organized into houses with a lot of influence across the world, could be seen as analogous to a hereditary multinational corporation). After looking over the plot there seems something intriguing about the idea that a house is interested enough to send someone with a mark into such a dangerous situation. Mark of Detection or Mark of Sentinel seem like it would fit the task, though don't really fit the current sorcerer. On the other hand there seems to be a decent mix of available spells/features that seem fitting for a Mark of Storm.

I should have a prelimary character stats up shortly.


----------



## slobster (Oct 10, 2012)

mcmillan said:


> I was thinking either an bow fighter with lurker theme, or sorcerer and since it's looking like we could use some more front line I started stating up the sorcerer.
> 
> If it won't step on toes or conflict with slobster's plans was thinking of reflavoring the powers as effects of a dragonmark




I'd be tickled to have a dragonmarked character in the game! I'm willing to work with you to flavor the sorcerer for any mark you'd like. As you said, Sentinel and Detection lend themselves immediately to consideration. House Cannith is also heavily involved in all of Sharn, and sending one of their scions into such a fraught situation might indicate that the Sharn wing of the House is looking to increase its profile. Bearers of the mark of Storm can easily find themselves drawn into all sorts of trouble, especially where the free flow of goods through one of Eberron's main trading hubs is threatened.

Choose whichever House strikes your fancy, and we can hammer out a reason that your character gets involved as well as the basis for reflavoring sorcery as a dragonmark.


----------



## MortalPlague (Oct 10, 2012)

Is there still room for a character?

I'm an Eberron noob, but I've played plenty of 5th so far, mostly on the DM side.


----------



## slobster (Oct 11, 2012)

MortalPlague said:


> Is there still room for a character?
> 
> I'm an Eberron noob, but I've played plenty of 5th so far, mostly on the DM side.




I'd like to keep the number of active players at 5, so assuming that everyone that has expressed interest ends up playing, we have that many already. If somebody ends up dropping out for any reason, I can keep you in mind as an alternate if you like!


----------



## MortalPlague (Oct 11, 2012)

slobster said:


> If somebody ends up dropping out for any reason, I can keep you in mind as an alternate if you like!




Sure, that's completely reasonable.  Just send me a PM if you need me to step in.


----------



## mcmillan (Oct 11, 2012)

Taelvosh d'Lyrandar is now posted on the wiki. Wasn't sure about the surname since I've forgotten if it was generally the case that being dragonmarked=part of the main family or not.


----------



## slobster (Oct 11, 2012)

mcmillan said:


> Taelvosh d'Lyrandar is now posted on the wiki. Wasn't sure about the surname since I've forgotten if it was generally the case that being dragonmarked=part of the main family or not.




I'm fine with him being part of the main family. The character sheet looks fine, and I have no problems with thunderwave, it doesn't seem more powerful than burning hands which *is *on the sorcerer list. And I'm a sucker for the mark of Storm, I always loved the idea of dashing half-elven (excuse me, Khoravar ) sky pirates (excuse me, gentlemen of fortune)! Taelvosh is now officially a part of the special Sharn Watch publicity sop. . . errm strike force. He looks to be quite the high society charmer! Any thoughts as to why such a rare individual is part of this low-class outfit? Or would you like me to suggest a few character hooks that might lead him to be adventuring in the undercity?

Now that we have 3 characters ready to go, what do we think about starting up the IC thread soon? If you haven't added stats yet you can still join in on the RP, since it will probably take at least a few days for you guys to get into a fight (depending on your actions, of course).

I'm thinking of putting up the first post IC on Friday morning (US Western Time). Any thoughts or objections?


----------



## slobster (Oct 11, 2012)

mcmillan said:
			
		

> Dragon Strength (reflavored as infusing attack with energy, mechanically still untyped extra damage)




What about flavoring it as tapping the strength of the storm for extra speed and ferocity, which allows you to make a strike that is almost too fast to follow with the eye? Kind of like similar effects in the Mistborn series by Brian Sanderson, or the Codex Alera by Jim Butcher (if you've read any of those).


----------



## fermuch (Oct 12, 2012)

slobster said:


> I'm fine with him being part of the main family. The character sheet looks fine, and I have no problems with thunderwave, it doesn't seem more powerful than burning hands which *is *on the sorcerer list. And I'm a sucker for the mark of Storm, I always loved the idea of dashing half-elven (excuse me, Khoravar ) sky pirates (excuse me, gentlemen of fortune)! Taelvosh is now officially a part of the special Sharn Watch publicity sop. . . errm strike force. He looks to be quite the high society charmer! Any thoughts as to why such a rare individual is part of this low-class outfit? Or would you like me to suggest a few character hooks that might lead him to be adventuring in the undercity?
> 
> Now that we have 3 characters ready to go, what do we think about starting up the IC thread soon? If you haven't added stats yet you can still join in on the RP, since it will probably take at least a few days for you guys to get into a fight (depending on your actions, of course).
> 
> I'm thinking of putting up the first post IC on Friday morning (US Western Time). Any thoughts or objections?




I'm very happy right now! we are finally starting the game! we have a lot of movement and a lot of people!
I'm ready to play! Are you guys?!?!


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 12, 2012)

Apologies for the delay.  Work has become abruptly insane.

Looks like I got beat to the sorcerer, oh well.   I'll get something up tonight.


----------



## slobster (Oct 12, 2012)

And we're off! The first post in the IC thread is up! 

Whoever posts first is the POV character for the opening narration, but most of it applies to all the characters, anyway. As more players start posting, you can narrate your own arrivals according to your pleasure. There isn't too much to accomplish story-wise at the first scene, but I thought it would be nice to be able to introduce yourselves to each other before the exposition begins. You guys can move upstairs whenever you'd like, but remember to wipe your shoes!

Choose a color for your “in-character” speech, and use it to separate your character's actual speech from your narration and other out-of-character text. I prefer the IC thread to be mostly light on the narration, with actual spoken text taking up most of your post (out of combat, anyway), but the first few posts where you describe your character and establish yourself in the game are exceptions.

Example: Jim decided that red would be a cool color for his speech. This *is* a cool color, he commented unnecessarily.

If you are planning on joining the game but haven't posted a character sheet yet, don't let that stop you from joining in on the RP! The game statistics aren't needed in a little conversation, so all you need is your character concept and I'm glad to have you. I'll give you fair warning before any combat starts, don't worry.


----------



## mcmillan (Oct 13, 2012)

slobster said:


> Taelvosh is now officially a part of the special Sharn Watch publicity sop. . . errm strike force. He looks to be quite the high society charmer! Any thoughts as to why such a rare individual is part of this low-class outfit? Or would you like me to suggest a few character hooks that might lead him to be adventuring in the undercity?



Hmm, how about he was responsible for transporting some important shipment that was lost. Afterwards Taelvosh was "promoted" to being a contact with the Sharn Watch. If you have ideas for additional reasons for the House to want him on this particular mission I don't mind incorporating it. 



> What about flavoring it as tapping the strength of the storm for extra  speed and ferocity, which allows you to make a strike that is almost too  fast to follow with the eye? Kind of like similar effects in the  Mistborn series by Brian Sanderson, or the Codex Alera by Jim Butcher  (if you've read any of those).




Ooo, I like that better than what I came up with. Thanks for the suggestion

I'll be heading over for the IC introduction, though a heads up I may not be able check in too much for the rest of the weekend

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/330440-misfits-sharn-watch-d-d-next.html#post6031494


----------



## slobster (Oct 14, 2012)

I've narrated the entrance to the building, and now I'm going to let you guys interact as you will for the next few days. Unless you have something specific you need me for (like you want to examine the room or something) I leave the IC thread to you guys until Tuesday, both to give everyone a chance to interact and to allow other players to introduce themselves. On Tuesday I'll assume that everyone is done downstairs, and will narrate you guys heading up to the third floor and beginning the mission briefing.

I'll still be reading, and I'll post replies to anything you need here in the OOC thread as well.


----------



## slobster (Oct 14, 2012)

mcmillan said:


> Hmm, how about he was responsible for transporting some important shipment that was lost. Afterwards Taelvosh was "promoted" to being a contact with the Sharn Watch. If you have ideas for additional reasons for the House to want him on this particular mission I don't mind incorporating it.




Sure! We don't have to get too fancy. I think that Taelvosh sounds like an up-and-comer, so his liaison position with the Sharn Watch usually involves dealing with the more civilized area of the city. Upon hearing of the current crisis, though, he found all of a sudden that his superiors in the House are eager to have him join the strike force heading into No Man's Land.

Part of this is because a gang war would be a setback for the House's commercial operations, and they (unlike some of the other Dragonmarked Houses) don't have strong relations with the criminal elements of Sharn. So this is their best bet of stopping the war and keeping their operations profitable.

On another level, they have been hearing some suspicious rumors from the Undercity with regards to anti-Dragonmarked extremists operating there. Again, unfortunately, their contacts in Sharn's underbelly are rather undeveloped. This is a rare chance for them to send one of their own people deep into the Undercity while enjoying official sanction and protection. You don't have any hard leads to chase, just a general directive to keep your eyes open for any suspicious activities that might be aimed at the Dragonmarked Houses as you go about your official mission.

OK, so a little fancier than I thought at first. Interested? It's hardly necessary that you include this stuff, it's just some fin color for your character if you like the sound of it.


----------



## slobster (Oct 16, 2012)

So if you haven't had time to post yet, no problem, but are you still interested? There are no hard feelings (real life can get in the way, don't I know it), but I'd like to hear from you so that I know who is in the game still!

Along those lines, if you are still interested [MENTION=62721]MortalPlague[/MENTION] I'd be happy to have you, as I'd like to get things moving in the IC thread!


----------



## MortalPlague (Oct 16, 2012)

slobster said:


> Along those lines, if you are still interested [MENTION=62721]MortalPlague[/MENTION] I'd be happy to have you, as I'd like to get things moving in the IC thread!




Yes, definitely!  What classes do we have covered so far?  I'm leaning towards Wizard, but I can be flexible on that.


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 16, 2012)

MortalPlague said:


> Yes, definitely!  What classes do we have covered so far?  I'm leaning towards Wizard, but I can be flexible on that.




I'll bop in here since slobster hasn't answered yet: So far, we have a halfling wizard (my Ortley Oldbrook), a human sun-cleric (fermuch's Marik Trishel), and a half-elf sorcerer (mcmillan's Taelvosh d'Lyrandar, using human stats for the half-elf). Three casters. 

There was talk of maybe a human fighter and of something else, but neither has made it into the roster yet. (Real life got in the way.)


----------



## slobster (Oct 16, 2012)

What [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] said. The Character Roster has the character sheets that have been finalized.


----------



## fermuch (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello guys. I have some bad news. I'm leaving the group.
I'm so sorry, but right now I have a lot of work to finish before the year ends and I have no free time to spend, so I can't even watch how things are going here.
I have to say, [MENTION=6693711]slobster[/MENTION], thanks for all the help you gave me to start!



Thanks and good luck!


----------



## slobster (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry to see you go, [MENTION=6700478]fermuch[/MENTION]. Good luck with your work!

So, after the interruption with site maintenance and so on, who is still around and still interested in the game? Do we have enough interest to keep the playtest going?


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 20, 2012)

slobster said:


> Sorry to see you go,  @fermuch . Good luck with your work!



Likewise: I hope things go well for you. 


> So, after the interruption with site maintenance and so on, who is still around and still interested in the game? Do we have enough interest to keep the playtest going?



I'm still here and interested; though I think we may need to reboot the in-character thread because we've already lost one of the characters who has posted there. 

With the loss of Marik Trishel, the party no longer has a cleric. Do we need to rebalance? I'm open to playing some other character than Ortley Oldbrook if that'll help in pulling a cohesive group together. 

(I'm not sure about the etiquette of this sort of thing: would "Mentions" of The Shadow, seven, and MortalPlague be appropriate in an effort to poll them directly?)


----------



## slobster (Oct 20, 2012)

Sure, sounds good. [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION], [MENTION=6700238]Seven[/MENTION], [MENTION=62721]MortalPlague[/MENTION]: until the site maintenance quiets down I'll put the IC thread on hold, and we'll start a new one once things quiet down and everyone has a chance to check in. Are you guys still interested in the game, though?


----------



## MortalPlague (Oct 21, 2012)

I haven't been able to get on ENWorld for the last few days with the maintenance... lol.

So it seems things are pretty heavy on casters so far, I'll probably go a different route.  I've already played a rogue at the table (my only 5th Edition foray so far), so maybe I'll pick up the fighter?  I'd probably go lightly armored duelist.

I don't know much about Eberron, but if I'm putting together a swashbuckling type character, what sort of background (story-wise, not mechanically) should I look at?


----------



## slobster (Oct 21, 2012)

MortalPlague said:


> I don't know much about Eberron, but if I'm putting together a swashbuckling type character, what sort of background (story-wise, not mechanically) should I look at?




Eberron has a lot of diversity, so a swashbuckling character with just about any background is possible. If you have a character concept in mind, and a background which goes with it, we could certainly find a place to fit it in. In particular the city the game takes place in (Sharn) is both a busy seaport and a nexus of airshipping, as well as a developed center of intrigue and action in its own right. Not to mention a huge university devoted to funding adventurers to set out to forgotten places and recover artifacts and valuable items. Any of those things could fuel a swashbuckling background.

And yeah, site maintenance has been quite intense the past couple of days! In a way though I'm glad of it, as it lets us get a fresh start for the game once everything settles down.


----------



## MortalPlague (Oct 22, 2012)

slobster said:


> Eberron has a lot of diversity, so a swashbuckling character with just about any background is possible. If you have a character concept in mind, and a background which goes with it, we could certainly find a place to fit it in. In particular the city the game takes place in (Sharn) is both a busy seaport and a nexus of airshipping, as well as a developed center of intrigue and action in its own right. Not to mention a huge university devoted to funding adventurers to set out to forgotten places and recover artifacts and valuable items. Any of those things could fuel a swashbuckling background.



Those ideas all sound really fun.  I think, for simplicity's sake, I'm leaning towards the university-funded adventurer, since that seems like an easy tie-in for the quest.  "We're paying your bills, so go track this guy down, got it?"


----------



## MortalPlague (Oct 22, 2012)

Character sheet:

I decided to use a quarterstaff.  I don't think I've ever played a staff fighter.  This should be fun.  

[sblock]
Faein Minatta, Female Human Duelist Fighter 1
Background: Charlatan
Specialty: Lurker

Quarterstaff +7 (1d8+4)
Expertise Dice: 1d6

HP: 12/12
AC: 15
HD: 1d10

Str 15(+2), Dex 18(+4), Con 14(+2)
Int 10(+0), Wis 13(+1), Cha 16(+3)

Bluff +6
Insight +5
Sleight of Hand +7

Class Abilities: Combat Superiority, Duelist Fighting Style (Tumble at L1)

Leather Armor
Quarterstaff
[/sblock]


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 22, 2012)

If you need a replacement player, I am interested.

I know very little about Eberron, but I understand that as a dungeon crawl there shouldn't be any particular need for knowing much about the setting outside the dungeon, can you confirm? 

If there is still room for a character, I'll take a look at the existing ones and pick whatever class is left.


----------



## slobster (Oct 22, 2012)

Li Shenron said:


> If you need a replacement player, I am interested.




Thanks, I would be interested in another player. Since we haven't heard from [MENTION=6700238]Seven[/MENTION] for a while, I'm going to assume that he's indisposed unless and until we hear from him again .

We've got a fighter, a sorcerer, and probably a wizard.   [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] hasn't decided on a class yet, and the wizard (  [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] ) is open to changing his character to help part cohesion.

And yes, you are correct that knowledge of Eberron is unnecessary for this game. Anything that you might need to know will be supplied in the game itself. I'm looking to run a basically old school dungeon crawl with a twist (fantasy urban setting).

EDIT:  [MENTION=62721]MortalPlague[/MENTION], I've got your character sheet up in the campaign page. Check it over!


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 22, 2012)

slobster said:


> Thanks, I would be interested in another player. Since we haven't heard from seven for a while, I'm going to assume that he's indisposed unless and until we hear from him again .
> 
> We've got a fighter, a sorcerer, and probably a wizard.  [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] hasn't decided on a class yet, and the wizard (@tuxgeo) is open to changing his character to help part cohesion.
> 
> And yes, you are correct that knowledge of Eberron is unnecessary for this game. Anything that you might need to know will be supplied in the game itself. I'm looking to run a basically old school dungeon crawl with a twist (fantasy urban setting).




Thank you.

Please make sure if [MENTION=6700238]Seven[/MENTION] is still in, as I don't want to step on anybody's toes.

If there is indeed room for me, I'll let [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] pick his class first, and then choose myself, presumably a Rogue or Cleric at this point.


----------



## slobster (Oct 22, 2012)

Li Shenron said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Please make sure if [MENTION=6700238]Seven[/MENTION] is still in, as I don't want to step on anybody's toes.




Don't worry about it. I've PMed him, so we'll see if I hear back.

Even assuming both of you decide to play, I'd rather deal with running a game with one extra PC than wait around forever until the game falls apart. So welcome aboard!


----------



## mcmillan (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm still around, just been busy for since the maintainence finished up. Welcome to the newcomers. 



slobster said:


> Sure! We don't have to get too fancy. I think  that Taelvosh sounds like an up-and-comer, so his liaison position with  the Sharn Watch usually involves dealing with the more civilized area of  the city. Upon hearing of the current crisis, though, he found all of a  sudden that his superiors in the House are eager to have him join the  strike force heading into No Man's Land.
> 
> Part of this is because a gang war would be a setback for the House's  commercial operations, and they (unlike some of the other Dragonmarked  Houses) don't have strong relations with the criminal elements of Sharn.  So this is their best bet of stopping the war and keeping their  operations profitable.
> 
> ...




Sounds like some good ideas to tie into things. 



MortalPlague said:


> I'm leaning towards the university-funded adventurer, since that seems  like an easy tie-in for the quest.





> I decided to use a  quarterstaff.  I don't think I've ever played a staff fighter.  This  should be fun.



Looks like a nice character, I'm interested to see how a fighter with the lurker theme plays, since I had also considered that same combination. 

I could also see some connections with Taelvosh, if you relied on House Lyrandar for transportation on expeditions. As an alternative, it could make sense that my superiors wanted to bring in someone they were familiar with that also knows the way around the undercity. Feel free to keep an independent character if that doesn't strike you though.


----------



## nicolas.carrillos (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi, I just found this thread and would like to know if there is still room for an additional player. I love Eberron and have read several novels in the line, but I must admit that I have only played 2E, reason why I have not had the chance to play in it.


----------



## MortalPlague (Oct 23, 2012)

mcmillan said:


> I could also see some connections with Taelvosh, if you relied on House Lyrandar for transportation on expeditions.




I could work with that.  I see Faein as a true adventurer, in it for riches and excitement.  A little bit brash and overconfident, too.  Would she and Taelvosh have met before, or would they be meeting for the first time?


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey guys, work is being crazy with no end in sight until Thanksgiving.

Go ahead without me, sorry I've kept you hanging.


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 23, 2012)

The Shadow said:


> Hey guys, work is being crazy with no end in sight until Thanksgiving.
> 
> Go ahead without me, sorry I've kept you hanging.




_Lunaticos non carborundum_ -- Don't let the crazies grind you down. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

We're really running low on potential players here. 
If anyone else would prefer to play a wizard, I'm starting to design a cleric to replace Ortley Oldbrook if it becomes worthwhile to swap out. 
Here's what I have cobbled together so far: 

Holman Highhat, male STOUT HALFLING Cleric of Yondalla  (Sun Domain). 
Background: Charlatan - Specialty: Jack of All Trades. 
TWO ORISONS: "Death's Door" from class, "Radiant Lance" from Sun Domain. 
"Short" _[sic]_ description: "Balanced, Ignoble, and Far-Faced" 

Background Skills: Bluff, Insight, Sleight of Hand. 
Class Skill: Religious Lore 
Specialty Feat: Skill Training in Stealth. 

Studded Leather Armor: AC 13 + DEX mod. (max. 2) 
Melee weapon: Club ("stout" walking stick) 1d4 bludgeoning 
Missile weapon: Sling: 1d4 bludgeoning, Range 30/120 

In other news: nicolas.carrillos has expressed interest in joining this group, and possesses knowledge of Eberron which I completely lack. As I mentioned before: now that we have _lost_ Walking Dad, fermuch, and The Shadow, I wanted to leave open the class possibilities as much as I can so MortalPlague and nicolas (if acceptable) can choose more freely.  (Still no word from seven, apparently.) 

I won't bother rolling stats for Holman until we know whether he' s needed. If things here keep on the way they have been, it won't be until next week that we can get a party together; and by that time other cleric domains (and wizard "traditions") might become available.


----------



## slobster (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, with all the craziness going on with site maintenance, combined with player turnover, I was thinking that we might as well wait until the new playtest stuff comes out. Hopefully that shiny new stuff will get people excited about the playtest again!


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 24, 2012)

[MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] why are you giving up the Wizard character? I have been sketching out both a Cleric and a Rogue, because those were missing and I was waiting to know which one The Shadow would prefer. If you now prefer to play the Cleric then I'll be the Rogue, but if you still prefer the Wizard then I'll be the Cleric. Let me know.

Here's a very short summary of the two characters I've made (stats are ready but I still have to pick the names:

#1- A young LG human *Cleric *devoted to the Sovereign Host pantheon. Lived for years cloistered in a monastery where he dedicated himself to amanuensis and herbalist works (Sage background, Healer specialty), until blessed by the gods and started displaying spellcasting abilities (Sun domain). He was then ordered by the monastery abbott to leave the cloistered life for a while, and the abbott arranged his joining the Sharn Watch.

#2- A middle-aged human *Rogue* who was previously a veteran in the war* (Soldier background) but after the end of it found himself unable to secure a decent occupation in life and lived in the slums of various cities (Thug scheme, Survivor specialty). Found by some of his former seniors in the army, was given the chance to reinstate himself by joining the Sharn Watch. Should be NG but still has behavioural issues (may act often more like N, and swings between L and C equally depending on the mood).

*I don't know how much time has passed since the "Last War" in this campaign... if too long, then this backstory might not fit with a human lifespan

About the Rogue, I've noticed that someone else has the Thief background so I didn't want to overlap with his trapfinding abilities, this is why I made it essentially a Fighter/Rogue type.


----------



## slobster (Oct 24, 2012)

Li Shenron said:


> [MENTION=61026]
> *I don't know how much time has passed since the "Last War" in this campaign... if too long, then this backstory might not fit with a human lifespan




The last war ended a few years ago (3? 5?). So the timeline works just fine!


----------



## nicolas.carrillos (Oct 24, 2012)

If I can join I'd like to know what classes are needed. If possible, I would like to play as a purified (follower of the Silver Flame), preferrably a cleric, although I could play any other class. I could also be an inquisitive (detective) of any class, and would like to be originally from Thrane


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 24, 2012)

Li Shenron said:


> @tuxgeo  why are you giving up the Wizard character? I have been sketching out both a Cleric and a Rogue, because those were missing and I was waiting to know which one The Shadow would prefer. If you now prefer to play the Cleric then I'll be the Rogue, but if you still prefer the Wizard then I'll be the Cleric. Let me know.
> <snip>




  @Li Shenron , I'm not _definitely_ giving up on the wizard. My first preference is to play that wizard. 

However, I was starting to feel a bit frustrated about the amount of time it was taking for us to get a complete party together, and I was offering to give up the wizard spot _in case another player greatly preferred playing wizards, and might not play otherwise_ -- so we could move on and start playing. 

In short: better to give up the wizard and _actually play_ than to retain the wizard and _not play_ because the party then collapses due to lack of interest.

Edit to add: It has only been a month, and we've already lost 4 players. That's one player per week -- seems dire to me.


----------



## slobster (Oct 24, 2012)

nicolas.carrillos said:


> If I can join I'd like to know what classes are needed. If possible, I would like to play as a purified (follower of the Silver Flame), preferrably a cleric, although I could play any other class. I could also be an inquisitive (detective) of any class, and would like to be originally from Thrane




I'm sorry, I have no idea how I missed your previous post!  Yes I'd be glad to have you. With that we have a full complement of 5 players, so assuming that everyone ends up playing, that's a full party. Yay! A cleric (or other class) of the Silver Flame is fine, in fact I already had some plans for the faith being part of the adventure! If you do play that character, I have a few things extra to tell you about No Man's Land (nothing huge, but they are details which might prove useful in the adventure) related to the Silver Flame.

In terms of classes, a cleric would be great right now, and so would a rogue. Other than that you have a fighter, a wizard, and a melee sorcerer, so you have magic and frontline combat pretty well covered.

 [MENTION=62721]MortalPlague[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6681949]mcmillan[/MENTION]: I'm digging the character backgrounds!


----------



## nicolas.carrillos (Oct 24, 2012)

slobster said:


> I'm sorry, I have no idea how I missed your previous post!  Yes I'd be glad to have you. With that we have a full complement of 5 players, so assuming that everyone ends up playing, that's a full party. Yay! A cleric (or other class) of the Silver Flame is fine, in fact I already had some plans for the faith being part of the adventure! If you do play that character, I have a few things extra to tell you about No Man's Land (nothing huge, but they are details which might prove useful in the adventure) related to the Silver Flame.
> 
> In terms of classes, a cleric would be great right now, and so would a rogue. Other than that you have a fighter, a wizard, and a melee sorcerer, so you have magic and frontline combat pretty well covered.
> 
> [MENTION=62721]MortalPlague[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6681949]mcmillan[/MENTION]: I'm digging the character backgrounds!




I would love to play as a cleric, so I'll make one. As mentioned before, he will be a Flamer. Please tell me the extra information about No Man's Land related to the Flame, and thanks for letting me in! (I should just mention that English is not my first language. Therefore, I apologize for any unintended mistakes)


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 24, 2012)

tuxgeo said:


> @Li Shenron , I'm not _definitely_ giving up on the wizard. My first preference is to play that wizard.






slobster said:


> In terms of classes, a cleric would be great right now, and so would a rogue.






nicolas.carrillos said:


> I would love to play as a cleric, so I'll make one.




Ok, so I'll go ahead with the Rogue.

Just in case you missed my previous notes: since [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] 's Wizard already has trapfinding capabilities from the Thief background, my Rogue won't.

Is it possible to post the stats straight into the campaign pages, or should we send it to [MENTION=6693711]slobster[/MENTION] as a PM?


----------



## slobster (Oct 25, 2012)

Li Shenron said:


> Is it possible to post the stats straight into the campaign pages, or should we send it to [MENTION=6693711]slobster[/MENTION] as a PM?




There should be an option in the campaign page on the top right to add a campaign wiki page. That will let you create a character sheet, and then you can edit the character roster page to include a link.

In retrospect it might have been easier to just use the Rogue's Gallery like normal, but the option was there in the campaign manager so I decided to give it a shot. Oh well, now three of the sheets are there already so we might as well stick with it!

nicolas: Glad to have you! Since No Man's Land has been essentially given up as a lost cause by the rest of the city, a cleric of the Silver Flame named Norrah Taros moved in a few years ago to extend the faith to those who need it most. She is a member of an ascetic sect of the Church, and so has survived there these past years without much contact with the rest of the faith, apparently surviving on the generosity of her congregation in a place where people struggle just to get enough to eat. You don't know much about her, but she must be a dedicated and holy soul to survive as she has, and perhaps could prove to be a source of information or even an ally as you explore No Man's Land in search of the fugitive.


----------



## MortalPlague (Oct 25, 2012)

slobster said:


> ...but she must be a dedicated and holy soul to survive as she has...




Or she's a lich.

Just sayin...


----------



## slobster (Oct 25, 2012)

MortalPlague said:


> Or she's a lich.
> 
> Just sayin...




Curses! My plot twist is spoiled again!


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 25, 2012)

Rogue's ready: Sheridan+Dagger+Cartwright - EN World: RPG News & Reviews


----------



## nicolas.carrillos (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll create the cleric. I just wanted to know if I should create it with the current version of the playtest or wait until the new one is released and create it with it (according to Mike Mearls, it will be released at the end of October)


----------



## slobster (Oct 25, 2012)

nicolas.carrillos said:


> I'll create the cleric. I just wanted to know if I should create it with the current version of the playtest or wait until the new one is released and create it with it (according to Mike Mearls, it will be released at the end of October)




It's probably best to create it with the current playtest rules, then update it when the new packet comes out. I'm pleasantly surprised to see almost an entire party ready for action, and so pose to you guys the question: should we start up the in-character thread, knowing that the new packet is about to be released? Or should we just wait until it comes out?


----------



## tuxgeo (Oct 25, 2012)

slobster said:


> It's probably best to create it with the current playtest rules, then update it when the new packet comes out. I'm pleasantly surprised to see almost an entire party ready for action, and so pose to you guys the question: should we start up the in-character thread, knowing that the new packet is about to be released? Or should we just wait until it comes out?




My vote would be to wait until the 5th character is posted, then start the IC thread. (We can retcon anything needed later after the next packet comes out.) 

On a parallel topic: is there a good Eberron wiki or introductory page where I could brush up on the setting without buying the Guide book? I'm envious of the setting details of Taelvosh and Sheridan, at least, and I know that I have not provided any real background for Ortley. (Or should we work out his background during play?)


----------



## nicolas.carrillos (Oct 25, 2012)

tuxgeo said:


> My vote would be to wait until the 5th character is posted, then start the IC thread. (We can retcon anything needed later after the next packet comes out.)
> 
> On a parallel topic: is there a good Eberron wiki or introductory page where I could brush up on the setting without buying the Guide book? I'm envious of the setting details of Taelvosh and Sheridan, at least, and I know that I have not provided any real background for Ortley. (Or should we work out his background during play?)




I agree. I'll create the character as soon as possible and submit it (by the way, where shall I post it?). Then it may be better to begin playing IC and update things with the next release


----------



## slobster (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'll definitely wait for nic either way. I was asking whether to wait for the new playtest document, as well!

I'll poke around for a good primer on Eberron. If you want to work on a background for Ortley, I'm game. Veterans of the Last War are pretty thick on the ground these days, so that's a possibility. He also could have gotten training at Morgrave University, the place that sponsors a lot of adventurers coming out of Sharn. It's like the University Indiana Jones worked at, but without the pretension of being a place focused on old-timey classroom learning. They believe in learning by tomb-raiding!

A lot of arcane types come up through the ranks of magewrights and artificers. While artificers are full-on gadgeteers (which may not fit with your character), magewrights are the magical equivalent of the workers on an old Model T assembly line. Your character could have been introduced to magic in a job like that, then expanded his skills through personal effort, a teacher, or anything else you could think of.

EDIT: oh, sorry. You can post the character sheet in the campaign wiki by going to the campaign page and clicking "Add Campaign Wiki Page" in the top right. Then you just add a link to the character roster, and you're done! If for whatever reason you have trouble with that, you could also PM your sheet to me or post it in this thread, and I'll take care of adding it to the campaign page.


----------



## nicolas.carrillos (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi everyone. I just added the link to the page of my character (Angelico Scudo, Silver Flame Cleric) in the character Roster (Angelico Scudo (cleric of the Silver Flame) - EN World: RPG News & Reviews)


----------



## slobster (Oct 25, 2012)

nicolas.carrillos said:


> Hi everyone. I just added the link to the page of my character (Angelico Scudo, Silver Flame Cleric) in the character Roster (Angelico Scudo (cleric of the Silver Flame) - EN World: RPG News & Reviews)




Fantastic! Well that's a whole party. Should we get started, even if that means we might end up changing the characters in a week or so? I'm of a mind to just sieze the momentum while we have it and plow ahead, but if I hear any objections I could try and be patient . . .

EDIT: Nevermind. We're relaunching the IC thread! Later tonight, at least.

Also, a google search for Eberron wiki comes up with a few usable results, though they are quite overwhelming. None serve as a great introduction to the setting, but if you enjoy wiki scuba-diving then you can get the feel of the setting as well as all the details you want.

In general, topics of interest are: Sharn, the city where the adventure takes place. Breland, the country which contains the city. The Last War and the Day of Mourning, because those events really define the setting (at least as it currently stands). Also of interest are the Dragonmarked Houses and the Emerald Claw, as both are big power groups which seem to have an interest in what is going on.


----------



## slobster (Oct 26, 2012)

And here we go again! Hopefully for reals, this time. Once again, the first poster will assume the POV for the opening narration. This time we'll start things with a bit more movement, though, and I hope to see you guys all finding your way over there soon! Hopefully everyone will get a chance to post before we need to roll initiative or anything.


----------



## mcmillan (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry for not checking in for a bit, life got crazy, and when I actually had some free time this weekend the site went down. But Taelvosh has made his appearance in character now. 

Looks like I have some changes to make with the new packet though. Do we want to keep the old sorcerer for now? Could rebuild as either a fighter or battlemage, though neither seem quite the same concept I was going with. 



MortalPlague said:


> I could work with that.  I see Faein as a true adventurer, in it for riches and excitement.  A little bit brash and overconfident, too.  Would she and Taelvosh have met before, or would they be meeting for the first time?




How about we could know each other by reputation, but not necessarily met yet. So I know people who may have been on jobs with you and/or you know about a dragonmarked guard that got assigned to be with the watch after some kind of job that went bad.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 31, 2012)

I added my rolls also, but [MENTION=6693711]slobster[/MENTION] it's up to you to decide which one(s) of them Sheridan has time to do before combat starts.

Let us know if you want us to update characters to the latest playtest packet. I have the feeling tho, that if they release packets at this speed and we update each time, this PbP game will never really start...


----------



## MortalPlague (Oct 31, 2012)

Li Shenron said:


> Let us know if you want us to update characters to the latest playtest packet. I have the feeling tho, that if they release packets at this speed and we update each time, this PbP game will never really start...




I think the frequency of October updates is an exception, not the norm.  The actual rate of updates should be much slower than this.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 1, 2012)

Li Shenron said:


> I added my rolls also, but  @slobster  it's up to you to decide which one(s) of them Sheridan has time to do before combat starts.




Based on posting frequency, I guess* slobster got caught in Hurricane Sandy on the U.S. east coast on Monday-Tuesday, and does not have power or internet connectivity right now, or perhaps any time to devote to this adventure. (Cool; that gives me more time to see how I would need to update Ortley to the new -- and rather different -- rules.) 

* re: guess -- could be any other cause, though.


----------



## MortalPlague (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm not so keen on what they've done with fighter this last push... taking parry away is a real blow.  I may opt to go Duelist, but swap out spring attack (which isn't very good) for parry.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 4, 2012)

We can also just continue with the current PCs... that's ok for me.

WotC is not ignoring feedback on previous packets. Some of the stuff which apparently disappeared from the playtest packet is not necessarily removed forever.


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 21, 2012)

*OT: Who's still here and interested?*

As MortalPlague asked in a new thread elsewhere: Who is still here and still interested? 

I'm still interested. As far as I know, the only one missing is our DM,  [MENTION=6693711]slobster[/MENTION].


----------



## nicolas.carrillos (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm still interested as well


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 22, 2012)

I check the IC and OOC threads every day... My PC is still there, frozen but waiting for the next round


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 24, 2012)

Is this game open or dead or DM/MIA?


----------



## tuxgeo (Nov 25, 2012)

Vertexx69 said:


> Is this game open or dead or DM/MIA?




The DM is Missing In Action. 

This happened on the same weekend when Hurricane Sandy struck the US east coast from Florida to Maine (and moved farther inland as far as Michigan and Wisconsin) last month. 

I blame the weather.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh well guess I'll just have to stick with 3.5/pathfinder. I don't really like how similar all the class are in DDN anyway. The rogues thing was extra dmg from flank but now everyone can do the exact same extra dmg with any number of manuevers.


----------

